# Badass Japanese Aprons



## JBroida (Apr 7, 2012)

Every time i've worked/trained in Japan, chefs always have these awesome aprons. It turns out they are from various Sake companies all over Japan. We picked up a few for sale at JKI. Each one is unique and from a different Sake brewery... we have stuff from all across Japan. Supplies are limited and prices range from $50-70. Shoot us an e-mail ([email protected]) or give us a call (310)399-0300 if you're interested.


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 8, 2012)

Those are badass, nice find Jon and thanks for bringing us some unique offerings.


----------



## slowtyper (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Jon,

Very cool stuff. Your wife looks adorable in those aprons! 

Would you guys be able to translate mine for me? I received this as a gift. 

Thanks


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm not sure I'm cool enough to wear one of these, but they all look sweet (the model helps!).


----------



## tk59 (Apr 8, 2012)

Only here can the word "bad-ass" be used to describe the word "apron." (Just kidding. Google search yielded several hits, lol.)


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 8, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Only here can the word "bad-ass" be used to _accurately_ describe the word "apron."



Fixed that for ya. 
The aprons look great, Jon.


----------



## The hekler (Apr 8, 2012)

Sweet, I love the second one even though I havent a clue as to what it says!


----------



## JBroida (Apr 8, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> Very cool stuff. Your wife looks adorable in those aprons!
> 
> ...



the gist of it is "study", "kindness first" (on the note of customer service)


----------



## JBroida (Apr 8, 2012)

The hekler said:


> Sweet, I love the second one even though I havent a clue as to what it says!



ten mei- it means dawn (as in breaking dawn)


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 8, 2012)

Second and second to last (translation?) are my favorites.

I feel like not owning a single single-bevel knife and/or never having visited Japan disqualifies me from wearing one of these.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 8, 2012)

second one is Dawn (as in breaking dawn) and the second to last is Evil King (as in the devil)


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 8, 2012)

My sister formerly was a flight attendant for Northwest Airlines and flew to Japan regularly. She brought me a couple of these aprons, and one was hanging over the window in my front door. One day a Japanese fellow came to the door recruiting for a church that he worked at and asked me if I had a Japanese wife! While he was there I asked him what the aprons kanji said and he told me it was an advert for a vinegar company!


----------



## Mike Davis (Apr 8, 2012)

Those are amazing. If you have any left when i fix my paypal account, i might have to snag one up


----------



## pumbaa (Apr 9, 2012)

The white one is beast!


----------

